# More Inverts shots!!!



## richoman_3 (Mar 16, 2013)

hehe ...
a few more

because deep down
i know you all love them <3


Trapdoors are cool!




Aname pallida by Nick Volpe, on Flickr



Stanwellia hoggi by Nick Volpe, on Flickr


two nice pedes!




Kuranda Ethmostigmus rubripes by Nick Volpe, on Flickr



Black Headed Scolopendra morsitans by Nick Volpe, on Flickr


Scorps




Liocheles sp. by Nick Volpe, on Flickr



Lychas marmerous by Nick Volpe, on Flickr


MANTID




Orthodera ministralis by Nick Volpe, on Flickr


A cool Stick Insect that was worth getting shots of!




'Tropidoderus rhodomus' by Nick Volpe, on Flickr



'Tropidoderus rhodomus' by Nick Volpe, on Flickr


----------



## sharky (Mar 16, 2013)

Really nice shots! You're a great photographer 
I like that Lychas mrmerous, makes me want to have one myself


----------



## Dendrobates (Mar 16, 2013)

Your pics are getting worse and worse by the day, give up.


----------



## borntobnude (Mar 16, 2013)

NOT NICE Chicken !!!


----------



## Chicken (Mar 16, 2013)

borntobnude said:


> NOT NICE Chicken !!!



Ok, THEY'RE BEAUTIFUL.. happy?


----------



## borntobnude (Mar 16, 2013)

no they are not all beautiful but no need to be nasty :lol:


----------



## sara_sabian (Mar 16, 2013)

I'm terrified of spiders but your shots are really good.


----------



## cheekabee (Mar 16, 2013)

Awesome man, love the stick insect.


----------



## richoman_3 (Mar 16, 2013)

thanks all!

chicken we will see how you face 1v1 with the first trappy!


----------



## Chicken (Mar 19, 2013)

Ill squash it...


----------



## richoman_3 (Mar 26, 2013)

Chicken said:


> Ill squash it...



haha, well that went well when you came over  !


----------



## Smithers (Mar 26, 2013)

Nice images Nick as usual. What's your kit for these shots?


----------



## Reptiles101 (Mar 26, 2013)

Amazing photography, those centipedes look pretty ferocious. Great job


----------



## richoman_3 (Mar 26, 2013)

Smithers said:


> Nice images Nick as usual. What's your kit for these shots?



thanks,

just a canon 60D with a 100mm macro lens and 2 430EX on a bracket on the side.
and paper! haha


----------



## Smithers (Apr 7, 2013)

Cheers mate, love ya work.


----------

